# Buying a vape for my boyfriend. Help?



## A Vaper's Girlfriend (2/1/17)

Hey guys,

My boyfriend has been vaping for a few months now. He is currently puffing on an eGo (or something like that). He is desperate to upgrade his vape, and it's his birthday in 2 weeks, so I thought I may spoil him a bit.

His friend has the Smok Alien, which he really likes. I looked at the Smok G-Priv and that looks pretty cool, too. 

Any advice as to what I could get for him? It would have to be under R1.6K though.

Thank you!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (2/1/17)

A Vaper's Girlfriend said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My boyfriend has been vaping for a few months now. He is currently puffing on an eGo (or something like that). He is desperate to upgrade his vape, and it's his birthday in 2 weeks, so I thought I may spoil him a bit.
> 
> ...


Both the Alien and G-Priv are great kits. Keep in mind that both require 2 batteries at around R180 each so that may push you over budget unless you're going to make him buy his own batteries


----------



## A Vaper's Girlfriend (2/1/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Both the Alien and G-Priv are great kits. Keep in mind that both require 2 batteries at around R180 each so that may push you over budget unless you're going to make him buy his own batteries



Thanks  I think I may go for the G-Priv. He can buy his own batteries haha. Do you know how long they last? Or are they rechargeable?


----------



## gdigitel (2/1/17)

How long they last depends on how hard he vapes, how often he vapes, what coils he uses but generally speaking the battery life on a gpriv is quite good. He will more than likely get another set of batteries... then another mod ... then another tank ... and then wire and wick... then diy juices.... then ... then .. then.
Enter the rabbit hole. It's so nice in here. Look at all the puffy clouds.

The batteries are rechargable. You can charge them directly from the micro USB port "like cellphone" on the gpriv but many believe it better to use a dedicated charger.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/1/17)

A Vaper's Girlfriend said:


> Thanks  I think I may go for the G-Priv. He can buy his own batteries haha. Do you know how long they last? Or are they rechargeable?


The batteries are rechargeable, depending on the battery and how it's used they should be good for at least 300 cycles.

The G-Priv is awesome and certainly a major step up from the ego thingie he's using now, he's going to love you forever 

Ps. Invest in a fan, it's going to get quite foggy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (2/1/17)

A Vaper's Girlfriend said:


> Thanks  I think I may go for the G-Priv. He can buy his own batteries haha. Do you know how long they last? Or are they rechargeable?


They are rechargeable. It will be cruel of you to buy him this great gear and he has to wait to get batteries to use it, so why not just buy him two of those as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (2/1/17)

A Vaper's Girlfriend said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My boyfriend has been vaping for a few months now. He is currently puffing on an eGo (or something like that). He is desperate to upgrade his vape, and it's his birthday in 2 weeks, so I thought I may spoil him a bit.
> 
> ...


GPriv is awesome, Wont regret.


----------



## Andre (2/1/17)

From all accounts on here thus far the G-Priv is great. Quite a few reports on the Alien's paint flaking off. 
Problem is the G-Priv mod (the battery part) does not come with an atomizer (the part the clouds come from) as far as I know. Your bf's current atomizer is certainly not going to cut it on top of the G-Priv. 
Consider the Hohm Slice, which includes a 26650 battery (big battery for long life) and fast internal charging for R1100.00. That leaves you enough money to buy him an atomizer like, for instance, the Merlin Mini at just more than R400.00. I got these at www.vapecartel.co.za, but see their web site is currently closed for maintenance. Should be open by 4 January.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## gdigitel (2/1/17)

G-Priv with baby beast:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-smok-g-priv-220w-big-baby-beast-kit
I do like the idea of the hohm slice but as far as I know everyone is out of stock

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (2/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> G-Priv with baby beast:
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-smok-g-priv-220w-big-baby-beast-kit
> I do like the idea of the hohm slice but as far as I know everyone is out of stock


Sold out and also then it becomes very expensive, but does meet my suggestion that the present should include both mod and atomizer.


----------



## gdigitel (2/1/17)

Oops @Andre I didn't see the sold out bit.
Dragon vape have stock of silver but they closed till 17 Jan
http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/smok-g-priv-kit/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeOAsus (3/1/17)

I am also desperate for a G-priv , few of my friends have them and non of them has complained !!! , if you get him the kit with the big baby beast , thats heaven ! i have a alien with just the baby beast and its wonderful , he will love it ! if you get the kit , it has a spare coil and everything its not so heavy on the juice and the flavour is AMAzing ! and clouds for days ! both kitz are really really good and so far my silver aliens paint has not came off , but i am treating it with respect


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (3/1/17)

Rx 2/3 250Watts =- Future proof mod  
even has a puff counter  

I think it depends on what he does, where he carries his mod etc. : 3 batteries: you need deep pockets - 2 - It's like any other mod . Wattage is lower on the 2 batteries, but will still be super efficient - mod starts around 1000 : then 3 batteries - can be minimum 435 {Samsung 30Q at 145 each } - These prices are Vape Africa Specific

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (3/1/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Rx 2/3 250Watts =- Future proof mod
> even has a puff counter
> 
> I think it depends on what he does, where he carries his mod etc. : 3 batteries: you need deep pockets - 2 - It's like any other mod . Wattage is lower on the 2 batteries, but will still be super efficient - mod starts around 1000 : then 3 batteries - can be minimum 435 {Samsung 30Q at 145 each } - These prices are Vape Africa Specific



Wismec RX 2/3


----------



## boxerulez (3/1/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Wismec RX 2/3


Aromiser short(crappy 510)
Battery imbalance


Need external charger

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stosta (3/1/17)

A Vaper's Girlfriend said:


> Thanks  I think I may go for the G-Priv. He can buy his own batteries haha. Do you know how long they last? Or are they rechargeable?


As you can see there are plenty of options, and a lot of them simply boil down to personal preferences on a multitude of criteria! I don't particularly love the G-Priv, but if I opened a present on my birthday with my ego in hand, I would backflip from excitement if I found a G-Priv inside!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## craigb (3/1/17)

no one has mentioned that Sir Vape, at least (maybe others) does gift vouchers...

The gift of choice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/1/17)

A Vaper's Girlfriend said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My boyfriend has been vaping for a few months now. He is currently puffing on an eGo (or something like that). He is desperate to upgrade his vape, and it's his birthday in 2 weeks, so I thought I may spoil him a bit.
> 
> ...


WIN. Girlfriend of the year award nominee right here. 

Doesnt really matter what you get him. Loyalty points earned just by thinking of a setup. Applause all round.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/1/17)

Agree 100% with @craigb . Get him a gift voucher. Another option is to make an agreement with the vape shop that you can swop out the unopened gift if he has his heart set on something else. 

I also started on egos and owe the fact that I quitted smoking after 35 years to them.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (3/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> Aromiser short(crappy 510)
> Battery imbalance
> 
> 
> ...



Battery imbalance is from USB charging. And it's your mods that have unadjustable atomizer pins----> get some compatible tanks and you can blow clouds for FIVE DAYS at a time. None of you will beat that with other mods. 

That is also why I suggest a Wismec Device: Rx200s it then. Battery chargers of external sort is an investment, and can be treated as such with long term usage. As said, I can get 5 days on 10 month old Samsung 25R's - Greenies 

Anyway, whatever you decide, it will definitely be a winner when upgrading of any sort..

My ego//twisp// Got upgraded to an eleaf 30Watt last year, with a subtank mini, and boy,, that was an adventure  vape everywhere 

The Voucher from SirVape would probably be the best all-around gift to surprise with  

Hope you all enjoy the birthday.


----------



## boxerulez (3/1/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Battery imbalance is from USB charging. And it's your mods that have unadjustable atomizer pins----> get some compatible tanks and you can blow clouds for FIVE DAYS at a time. None of you will beat that with other mods.
> 
> That is also why I suggest a Wismec Device: Rx200s it then. Battery chargers of external sort is an investment, and can be treated as such with long term usage. As said, I can get 5 days on 10 month old Samsung 25R's - Greenies
> 
> ...


Funny no other mods ive owned gave me problems because of 510 that is adjustable.... only the wismec. Also the budget here is 1600 no matter how big of an investment the charger is to me and you.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## gdigitel (3/1/17)

Maybe just me but I'd prefer opening a real, well researched, kick-ass mod as apposed to a voucher. Makes it a little more personal me thinks. Besides the BF will definately still buy other goodies he researched if the bug bites.
I honestly think he is a very lucky guy having a GF buy him such an awesome gift. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## craigb (3/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> I honestly think he is a very lucky guy having a GF buy him such an awesome gift.



Agreed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dietz (3/1/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Battery imbalance is from USB charging. And it's your mods that have unadjustable atomizer pins----> get some compatible tanks and you can blow clouds for FIVE DAYS at a time. None of you will beat that with other mods.


Gpriv has build in balanced Charging at 1A from a few articles Ive read, so no need for the charger just yet ( I would recommend buy a decent one later though).


----------



## Slick (3/1/17)

@A Vaper's Girlfriend I would suggest this for him from Vapehyper as it would serve as an upgrade now and a backup kit for him some time down the line,R875 including juice and free delivery,the rest of the money can be spent on juice https://vapehyper.co.za/collections.../wismec-reuleaux-mini-kit?variant=33630438214

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PsyCLown (3/1/17)

@A Vaper's Girlfriend if your BF likes the Smok Alien, then why not get him one as well?

The G-priv is nice, however it is quite large and can be a mission to carry around, unlike the Alien which is a lot more compact.
Regardless both are fantastic mods, I would highly recommend you try and get him the batteries so he can start using it straight away! Also make sure that you purchase the kit which comes with the tank.

The Smok Alien is probably one of the best value for money kits out there at the moment too.

So this: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...-smok-alien-220w-full-kit?variant=32446252942
Or this one, the tank is a little bigger and colour is all black: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...-sir-vape-smok-alien-big-baby-beast-combo-kit

Plus two of these batteries: http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/lg-hg2-18650-3000mah

It will be just over budget, however he will be able to use it straight away and you won't have your BF running off and spending a while trying to find batteries.

If you do not get him the two batteries, at least buy him a bottle of juice. They are around R150 for 30ml.
This is a really good, yummy juice: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pb3-by-vapour-chemist/products/pb3-by-vapour-chem

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hilton (3/1/17)

A Vaper's Girlfriend said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My boyfriend has been vaping for a few months now. He is currently puffing on an eGo (or something like that). He is desperate to upgrade his vape, and it's his birthday in 2 weeks, so I thought I may spoil him a bit.
> 
> ...


Try vapeville, Gpriv R1450 with the big baby beast as a kit, Raaes Stemmert R150 each for batteries : 072 189 5729.
Brent - Vapeville +27 83 440 8878

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (3/1/17)

A Vaper's Girlfriend said:


> Thanks  I think I may go for the G-Priv. He can buy his own batteries haha. Do you know how long they last? Or are they rechargeable?


Both those mods are great.Batteries however are part of the equation unfortunately and he needs two sets in reality.But fear not,look at the Reuleaux sx mini.80 watts,upgradeable and it has a built in lipo battery(you can recharge it in your tablet or in a wall socket). I think this mod looks good and I think it is in your price range.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (3/1/17)

I would recommend a nice special at Sir Vape which I picked up recently. The new "Smoant -Battlestar" You get 2 free 18650 batteries with it and it is really good value for money. Check it out on their website and the review on "Mikes Vapes" on You Tube. Mine had no rattles, 200 W and user friendly. You will have change left for a nice atomiser too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Vaper's Girlfriend (4/1/17)

Hilton said:


> Try vapeville, Gpriv R1450 with the big baby beast as a kit, Raaes Stemmert R150 each for batteries : 072 189 5729.
> Brent - Vapeville +27 83 440 8878


Hi Brent - I'm the one who's been chatting to you on Facebook!  Waiting for the G-Priv to come in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (4/1/17)

Check out the new alien deal from Sir Vape...

http://sirvape-gbbz.soundestlink.co...e605597ed76d9bc4eb54/5774533c4a1f8babe8cf283f 

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------

